# Haciendo una cerradura electronica



## mikel17 (Jun 9, 2009)

bueno hola ante todo..

el problema que tengo es el siguiente y espero me ayuden..

Estoy haciendo un proyecto de una cerradura electronica (creo que ya mayoria sabe como es) y ya me gana el tiempo :S  solo e usado compuertas unos cuantos comparadores (7485) y un contador.(solo tengo permitido esas cosas, nada de pics U.u)

El problema es al ingresar los datos porque lo  hize con dip switch y yo quiero hacer una especie de teclado y los teclados constan de pulsadores.

Estuve averiguando y vi que una forma seria hacerlo con FFs "D" pero no hallo la forma de conectarlo :S
Son 7 entradas 

Si alguien me puede ayudar? si es cuanto antes mejor  . desde ya Graciass..


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

pero una pregunta, porque no usas componentes c-mos?

es muy facil, los haces con compuertas solo, con los dip-switch´s "programas" el "pin", y con los pulsadores te armas un tecladito, las compuertas son and, la cantidad depende de los digitos de el "pin", en una entrada van a "1", y en la otra, solo va a haber un "1" si el numero pulsado es correcto.

el tema que vi mientras iba escribiendo estas lineas, esque no importa en que orden pulses las teclas te va a "abrir" siempre, voy a seguir analizando.

por las dudas buscate en el buscador "cerradura electronica".

a las ordenes!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

mmm de entrada puedes usar un decodificador de prioridad (74ls147) y esa señal pasarla a un latch.. despues hacer la comparacion con un valor en un dip switch y si es igual abrir la puerta


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

entonces dije cualquiera!

porque ttl?

soy el unico que utiliza c-.mos!


----------



## mikel17 (Jun 9, 2009)

ya tengo la cerradura hecha. y con una alarma que si te equivocas suena la alarma.

Mi problema esta al programar la cerradura ya que consta de 7 entradas programables ( 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 ) y de otras 7 entradas que se supone irian afuera de la puerta. Por donde las personas deben pulsarlas para ingresar y yo lo hize con dip switch luego estas se comparan con el comaprador y asi.. 

Pero el problema es que no quiero que sea por interruptores sino por pulsadores T_T


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

bueno, pulsadores que seteen flip-flop set-reset, se resetean cuando desactivas la alarma!


----------



## mikel17 (Jun 9, 2009)

como es eso del 74ls147 y el latch chico3001? 
no sabia esa forma 

y tampoco entiendo lo del seteo U.u

Gracias por responder


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

El 147 es un codificador de prioridad... tiene 10 entradas que puedes colocar a tus pulsadores y en la salida te da el equivalente BCD de la entrada... y si presionan 2 o mas interruptores no importa por que solo considera el mas elevado (o el mas pequeño no recuerdo pero en el datasheet dice)

esa señal la mandas a un comparador, y en la otra entrada del comparador conectas los Dip Switch y asi puedes saber si el boton que presionaron es el programado en los dips... el resto es facil


----------



## mikel17 (Jun 10, 2009)

listo.. logre convertir los imterruptores a pulsadores.. mediante FFs 

Ahora se me ocurrio hacer otra cosa a mi proyecto... y tambien necesito un poco de ayuda o orientacion..

quiero que cada vez que aprete un pulsador mande el numero al display. 

apreto otro  tambien lo mande  y asi.. 

Creo que se podria hacer con decodificadores ? =S   cuales?  ..




ojo.. Solo con CI  y si son TTL mejor.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2009)

usa el '147 y un convertidor BCD a 7 segmentos... como el 7446 o el 7447


----------



## mikel17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Que coleraaaa! 
no logro entender bien el funcionamiento del 74147 y si no logro eso no podre realizar el circuito -.-

Seguire averiguando sobre el .. ya que la tabla del datasheet no la entiendo 

Avisare si logro hacer la muestra en display y si tengo problemas tambien.

Gracias al chico3001 por estar pendiente.


----------



## mikel17 (Jun 10, 2009)

a por cierto solo quiero que los numeros que marco de mi teclado (hecho de pulsadores) salgan en un solo display.

Por ejemplo tengo 6 pulsadores..  Demosle numeros  :   1  2 3 4 5 6   a los pulsadores  

Cuando pulso el pulsador numero 4   en el display debe salir 4  y asi.. si pulso luego el 2 que se borre el 4 y salga el 2 . Solo eso. 

Para eso necesito el 74147 tambien?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2009)

Haber, alli esta, mas explicado no te lo puedo dar 

http://www.esimez.ipn.mx/acadcompu/apuntes_circ_digitales/practica_6.pdf


----------



## mikel17 (Jun 11, 2009)

Gracias denuevo ahora si logre hacer el teclado a pulsadores.

Ahora tengo otra pregunta.. ya que tengo la cerradura con una alarma que suena al equivocarse de clave.

Como logro hacer que esta alarma solo suene por un tiempo determinado¿? por ejemplo unos 20 segundos.. ya que si presento el proyecto y el profesor me pregunta : " cuando acaba de sonar la alarma?" 
 Yo le respondere "cuando se desactiva por dentro"
y el de hecho que me va decir: "y si no hay nadie para que la desactive? la alarma va sonar todo el dia?" -.-"!..

Algunas ideas?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ponle un temporizador con un 555


----------



## mikel17 (Jun 11, 2009)

el 555 en modo monoestable cierto? 

para hacer funcionar el monoestable necesito apretar un pulsador que esta en el "Trigger"  sino lo hago no va prender el rele?

Como debo unir mir circuito (de la cerradura) al monoestable? 
porque yo quiero que el prendido y apagado de laa alarma sea automatico ...


----------



## saiwor (Jul 3, 2009)

holas...
segun el titulo "Haciendo una cerradura electronica"

C=0.47
R= 1K
D=1n4148
IC=4081


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 3, 2009)

inicialmente tenes que pulsar S0 y S1 a la vez, sino no se activa la primer compuerta.
los C. no tienen R. para descargarse.
si pulsas todos a la vez se activa la salida.

NO sirve, muy burdo es ese circuito, disculpen .

como casero se usan FFD y como practico hay integrados especificos.


un cordial saludo


----------



## saiwor (Jul 5, 2009)

disculpen falta agregarle un condensador en R1, ponerle Condensador de 0.47uf en paralelo a la resistencia...


----------

